# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  A ver los valientes...quién se anima a cogerlo??

## F. Lázaro

Uno de los tiburones que pueblan las aguas de Cijara...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKLIt...eature=related

Cógelo por la boca, que no muerde... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Pedazo boca que tiene el bicho  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , ese te arranca la mano de cuajo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante el ejemplar, como para quitarle yo el anzuelo con el miedo que me dan esos bichos... Además dicen que son super agresivos estos bichos!!!
Gracías por mostrarnos "tú" pesca... Saludos. :EEK!:

----------


## jasg555

Es un bicharraco. Y aunque parezca mentira, los hay mayores.

El record de España es una hembra pescada en la recula de Villalba del Rey en Buendía con unos 23 kilitos de nada. :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Y a nivel mundial el record actual fiable, documentado y pesado es una hembra de unos 30 kilos.

Con "Pike Record" salen datos.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Cualquiera se mete ahora en un embalse a bañarse! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ese bicho, habrá que tirarle una rapala de medio metro metro con 8 o 10 anzuelos triples del 12/0 jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Cualquiera se mete ahora en un embalse a bañarse!


Tranquilo ben-amar, que no hacen nada... son muy juguetones... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , mira que hilera de dientes... cortan igual que una cuchilla  :Embarrassment: 


EDIT:
Y mirad que imagen... sin comentarios... un lucio atacado por un tiburón blanco, digo otro lucio más grande  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  El lucio grande, madre mía el peso que deberá tener, es tremendo  :EEK!:

----------


## jasg555

Y además de cortar, la herida es dolorosísima. Tengo la experiencia, hace ya muchos años de que un amigo sufriera tres cortes en una mano, de un lucio de mediano tamaño, y tras los puntos nos tuvimos que ir a casa porque el dolor era importante.

 Hace unos años para sacarlos de la orilla se empleaban unos ganchos que ensartaban al lucio, una carnicería. Luego, a esos mismos ganchos se les dejaba la punta roma, y se les introducía por la agalla, de atrás hacia adelante sin dañarles.

 Ahora, se les suele sacar metiendo la mano por debajo de la agalla, ahí no tienen dientes y salen bien, pero mucha gente no se atreve, y se suele usar una pinza de puntas romas que lo agarra de la punta de la mandíbula, aunque ese cacharro no me gusta mucho.

 Otro bicho como el Black Bass, más pequeño pero con una boca importante se saca haciendo pinza fuerte en la mandíbula inferior con el pulgar y el nudillo del índice.  Con ese movimiento se queda quieto totalmente.

 A modo de precaución, no está de más llevar unos guantes y gafas cuando se pescan éstos bichos generalmente con artificales, que llevan muchos anzuelos triples que son bastante peligrosos.
Las gafas para evitar que en un desenganche o en el lance de un compañero te enganche el ojo y lo lance al agua. Y los guantes para evitar enganches en la mano.

 Hace unos años, por llevar exceso de gente en la barca y no estar atento a la pesca, tenía un lapicero en la mano, se me resbaló y se me clavó la potera de un rapala de 13 cm. en la parte superior del pulgar, bien metido. Y me tuvieron que hacer un buen trabajo de bisturí para sacarlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y además de cortar, la herida es dolorosísima. Tengo la experiencia, hace ya muchos años de que un amigo sufriera tres cortes en una mano, de un lucio de mediano tamaño, y tras los puntos nos tuvimos que ir a casa porque el dolor era importante.


Yo tan sólo he tenido en placer de que me pinchara con un par de dientes, pero sí que dolía, me "rajó" un trozo de la yema del dedo...




> Hace unos años para sacarlos de la orilla se empleaban unos ganchos que ensartaban al lucio, una carnicería. Luego, a esos mismos ganchos se les dejaba la punta roma, y se les introducía por la agalla, de atrás hacia adelante sin dañarles.


Pues sí, eso es una carnicería... también se puede emplear una repetidora sin varilla y meterle los 5 cartuchazos, seguro que así no se mueve, aunque no es un método muy deportivo que digamos...

Yo tengo el gancho abierto y sin punta ni muerte, simplemente para sacarlo del agua. Una vez fuera si lo cojo con la mano...




> Ahora, se les suele sacar metiendo la mano por debajo de la agalla, ahí no tienen dientes y salen bien, pero mucha gente no se atreve


Pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, sobre todo con un bicharraco de estos...

Al intentar meter la mano en la agalla, como esté en el agua, puede dar un revolcón y engancharte la mano de lleno, y ya tenemos la plaza asegurada en un servicio hospitalario de urgencias... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Otro bicho como el Black Bass, más pequeño pero con una boca importante se saca haciendo pinza fuerte en la mandíbula inferior con el pulgar y el nudillo del índice.  Con ese movimiento se queda quieto totalmente.


Los basses se agarran estupendamente. Además, como tiene esos dientes chiquititos que raspan, hacen a modo de "anti-deslizante  :Embarrassment: " y se sujeta estupendamente... :Smile: 




> Las gafas para evitar que en un desenganche o en el lance de un compañero te enganche el ojo y lo lance al agua. Y los guantes para evitar enganches en la mano.


Yo se de un caso, de que a uno lo engancharon en la oreja y lo mandó al agua... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  lo que no me explico, es como no le rajó la oreja... :Confused: 




> Y
>  Hace unos años, por llevar exceso de gente en la barca y no estar atento a la pesca, tenía un lapicero en la mano, se me resbaló y se me clavó la potera de un rapala de 13 cm. en la parte superior del pulgar, bien metido. Y me tuvieron que hacer un buen trabajo de bisturí para sacarlo.


Ufff, un buen pinchazo... :Embarrassment: 

Además, los anzuelos triples es mucho peor. Si son simples, es muy fácil, si es grandecito, lo cortas y terminas de clavarlo hasta que sale por el otro lado...

... pero los triples, no queda mas remedio que un buen palo mordiendo en la boca y con un alicate... "ras"... :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Lo del palo en la boca y el tirón me lo dijo mi primo que era uno de los que iba conmigo. Pero no fuí tan valiente y me fuí al médico. Estaba muy metido y temía que me hubiera illado un tendón.

 Pero principalmente fué el miedo al tirón, las cosas como son. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

